# Matagorda Bay - Sargent, TX



## Caney Creek Outfitters (Dec 11, 2015)

Fishing has been very consistent. Fall is around the corner and so is easy fishing. If interested in getting in on the action, feel free to give us a call. Available dates and contact info are below. Thank, Capt Trey

Oct 14, 15, 16, 17, 24, 28, 29, 30, and 31

Capt Trey Prye

www.captaintreyprye.com


----------



## Caney Creek Outfitters (Dec 11, 2015)

*...*

..


----------

